# GBA ExpLoader 0.53



## Urza (Mar 22, 2008)

We advise NOT using it on any form of EZ4 though it supposedly has support. It risks bricking the EZ4.​
*GBA ExpLoader 0.53*
Support for M3 DS Real GBA Expansion




New version of Rudolph's GBA ExpLoader utility for GBA expansion packs. Significant addition in this version is support for the M3 GBA Expansion Pack (the one that comes with the M3DS Real bundle). Download and other changes below.



Spoiler: Full Changelog



SRAM corrects the trouble of the judgment by 128K "DSTT GBA&EXPLORER 2IN1".

Support for M3 GBA Expansion Pack
(The patch of the FLASH1M type is unmounted. )

Fixes graphical error when soft reset fails

It correctly corresponds to DLDI of SLOT-1 that is not the SLOT-1 type.



Thanks to Sephiroth1n6 for the tip!



Download



Developer's Blog


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 22, 2008)

Works nice on the M3GBA Expansion pack.

- Now let's ask for Supercard CF/SD support to /


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah add the SC support, and does this support Opera RAM?


----------



## Satangel (Mar 22, 2008)

So what's the function of this thingy?
Can you now run the GBA expansion pack with any slot1 cart (that has DLDI)?


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes you can now use the M3DS Real gba expansion pack with any slot-1 flashcard


----------



## Normmatt (Mar 22, 2008)

Bah i want M3 SD/CF support, I coded my own utility for it but no save patching so i doesnt support much


----------



## silverbullet1080 (Mar 22, 2008)

Does this support EZ Flash slot 2?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Mar 22, 2008)

silverbullet1080 said:
			
		

> Does this support EZ Flash slot 2?


Yes it does.


----------



## 94dan (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey, I haven't been keeping track of this app... How is it compared to the original Rudolph's 3 in 1 tool? I have that right now, and I'm perfectly fine with it, but multiple saves would be nice to have.

So, anyway, what features does it not have/are broken that 3 in 1 tool has, what games don't work on it that work on 3 in 1 tool, and what features (other than multiple saves) does it have (for a 3 in 1 user) that the original doesn't?

By the way, if this matters, I'm using an R4.

Oh, and, sorry if there's already a comparison. I looked but couldn't find one.


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 héhé

But one thing i know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just use the new tool!


----------



## imgod22222 (Mar 22, 2008)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Bah i want M3 SD/CF support, I coded my own utility for it but no save patching so i doesnt support much


I think what you're looking for is "Rudolph's Slot-2 Backup something-or-other" If I do understand what GBAExpLoader does and what you want.


----------



## bclowe (Mar 22, 2008)

i'm having trouble.  how exactly do you disable the multisave?  if someone could just copy and paste the text in the ini file that would be great.


----------



## Normmatt (Mar 22, 2008)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GBA ExpLoader copies gba roms to slot2 ram and launches them, I made a similar tool specifically for my M3SD but it should work for others, but at the moment it doesnt do any save patching so you cant save in any games.


----------



## Sephi (Mar 23, 2008)

bclowe said:
			
		

> i'm having trouble.  how exactly do you disable the multisave?  if someone could just copy and paste the text in the ini file that would be great.
> 
> To Disable it you have to remove two symbols "!" and "#"
> 
> ...


----------



## madlobster (Mar 23, 2008)

94dan said:
			
		

> Hey, I haven't been keeping track of this app... How is it compared to the original Rudolph's 3 in 1 tool? I have that right now, and I'm perfectly fine with it, but multiple saves would be nice to have.
> 
> So, anyway, what features does it not have/are broken that 3 in 1 tool has, what games don't work on it that work on 3 in 1 tool, and what features (other than multiple saves) does it have (for a 3 in 1 user) that the original doesn't?
> 
> ...


Support for more than the 3 in 1.
Games can be loaded form any directory,not just from \gba
Multiple saves.
*Automatic patching-no longer have to patch, it works with clean roms, including Famicom Mini/Classic NES.*


----------



## Inspektor (Mar 23, 2008)

Classic NES series work now too? No kidding. I tried them before (not sure if I was using the 3in1 tools or GBAExploader) and I got the "game pak error" message. I guess I will give it a try with the newest version...


----------



## mkoo (Mar 23, 2008)

I've been wondering since first version. What is gba_sign for?


----------



## Inspektor (Mar 23, 2008)

mkoo said:
			
		

> I've been wondering since first version. What is gba_sign for?



I think that's where the patching info is stored.


----------



## m-p{3} (Mar 23, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> Yeah add the SC support, and does this support Opera RAM?


Last time I tried, it didn't support the Nintendo DS Browser official RAM. Would be nice to see it supported, but I don't think we'll see much games running on it, considering it only has 8MB of total memory. Most GBA games are bigger than that.


----------



## kaktus.ds (Mar 23, 2008)

GBA ExpLoader 0.54 out.
Check out Rudolph's blog for the download.

link


----------



## Normmatt (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice it works on my M3SD now


----------



## bclowe (Mar 23, 2008)

Sephiroth1n6 said:
			
		

> bclowe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is there a certain place you put the ini file? it still doesn't work


----------



## Inspektor (Mar 23, 2008)

Inspektor said:
			
		

> Classic NES series work now too? No kidding. I tried them before (not sure if I was using the 3in1 tools or GBAExploader) and I got the "game pak error" message. I guess I will give it a try with the newest version...



I just tried Metroid and it started, but there seems to be a huge lag and you can't move.....Not sure if it's just me or there are still problems with the series after all.


----------



## leetdude_007 (Mar 23, 2008)

Rudolph is single-handedly unifying all the slot-2 devices for DLDI slot-1. I'm impressed with the persistence he has, although many months late with my cheers to Rudolph....


----------



## jesterscourt (Mar 23, 2008)

thaigrocer said:
			
		

> Rudolph is single-handedly unifying all the slot-2 devices for DLDI slot-1. I'm impressed with the persistence he has, although many months late with my cheers to Rudolph....




He is quite a trooper, once he and Team Cyclops have soft-reset for the GBAExpLoader for the CycloEvo, I'll be donating to his Paypal, really and truly.


----------



## Kellicros (Mar 23, 2008)

bclowe said:
			
		

> Sephiroth1n6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You place it a the root directory of your card.


----------



## saulin (Mar 23, 2008)

But no soft reset yet? Also no support for cheats? No RTS?

I think I'll stick to the M3 GBA Expansion pack on my DSL for now since it has more features.


----------



## snakerdlk (Mar 23, 2008)

hi
I have an EZV 3in1 Expansion Pack and an R4DS with the latest firmware..

I used and gbaldr.nds to load and GBA game to the expansion card(seems it is the new hardware) and have played a bit...
I want to use the GBA ExpLoader but Im afraid my save game will vanish... 

Does the GBA ExpLoader save the saved game and when I load the game another time, will it put the save game back ?


----------



## bclowe (Mar 23, 2008)

saulin said:
			
		

> But no soft reset yet? Also no support for cheats? No RTS?
> 
> I think I'll stick to the M3 GBA Expansion pack on my DSL for now since it has more features.




I really don't think that soft reset, cheats or RTS will ever be added, because that has to do with the 3-in-1's actual hardware.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Mar 23, 2008)

m-p{3} said:
			
		

> TeenDev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually not possible to store a GBA binary in Opera RAM and then launch it in GBA mode.  Once GBA mode starts, it begins executing data at 0x8000000 (give or take a few zeros) while the RAM pak's writable area doesn't start until 0x9000000 (again, give or take some zeros).  This might be to prevent GBA games from ever running on it or maybe it was simply to make absolutely sure the DS recognized it as an expansion pack and not a GBA game.


----------



## Gman 101 (Mar 23, 2008)

I see some stuff about multiple saves... what's up with that? I have no clue about it cos I'm still stuck on version 0.3 or something early


----------



## Minox (Mar 23, 2008)

Disregard this post...


----------



## Sephi (Mar 24, 2008)

kaktus.ds has already mentioned the release of 0.54 on page 2.


----------



## Bri (Mar 24, 2008)

Can anyone decipher what the difference is between 0.53 and 0.54?

-Bri


----------



## Sephi (Mar 24, 2008)

multiple fixes, mainly with PSRAM corruption fixing with certain slot-2 carts


----------



## azotyp (Mar 24, 2008)

Will that program work with gba games on supercard dsone sdhc with ez v 3in1 rampack (I'm asking cose friend of mine want to buy that combo).


----------



## 94dan (Mar 24, 2008)

M'mmkay, the changes sound good. I'll download it, but... Any broken games (that work on the original tool)? I really need that answered.


----------



## Sephi (Mar 24, 2008)

it is probably compatible


----------



## 94dan (Mar 24, 2008)

Sephiroth1n6 said:
			
		

> it is probably compatible



No, I mean, I remember the first topic on this tool (0.0?), and some games that worked on the original tool, didn't work on it. What I want to know is, do they still not work?


----------



## Sephi (Mar 24, 2008)

there have been many game fixes, including classic NES series games. whether there is better compatibility for this one I don't know.


----------



## nindslite (Mar 25, 2008)

Is the Rumble RAM pak just like the GBA expansion pak (real perfect rumble pak) except has the extra rumble feature?  I'm thinking of getting the m3 real perfect bundle but the Real Rumble RAM Bundle Pak may be just as beneficial as the Real perfect bundle with gba expansion...  ?

In other words, does the rumble Ram pak have the same functionality as the gba expansion pak except with an added rumble feature?  Does gba expansion = rumble ram w/o rumble feature?  Can the rumble ram be used for the same purposes that the gba expansion offers?


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 25, 2008)

nindslite said:
			
		

> In other words, does the rumble Ram pak have the same functionality as the gba expansion pak except with an added rumble feature?


No. The Rumble RAM pak only adds RAM to the rumble pak, it cannot be used for playing GBA games.


----------



## nindslite (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back.  Several questions:  


What about the r4sd is it good?  Seems like a lot prefer it.

-

Whats the best flash cart for ds (quality/speed/usage) ?

-

Are the micro sdhc cards better than micro sd cards?  How do they benefit?

Thanks


----------



## OSW (Mar 25, 2008)

jesterscourt said:
			
		

> thaigrocer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should be able to soft reset. what you do is dump the cycloDS bootloader, rename it to um.... softrest.XXXX replacing the XXXX with something i've forgotten...... i think it has something to do with a DLDI file string or bootloader header.


----------



## Destructobot (Mar 25, 2008)

OSW said:
			
		

> jesterscourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rudolph said something on his blog about that method not working for the Cyclo Evo (as well as some other carts), though it's hard to tell what he meant from a Google translation. Regardless, there is a SoftReset.CEVO file floating around the Team Cyclops forums that supposedly enables soft reset. I have the file, but I don't have an Evolution to test it on, so I can't verify that it works.


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello - I have an M3 Real with BA Expansion Pak. I also have an R4. I understand that this loader can be used with the R4. I ran the app on the R4 and it asks me "May I set this Slot2 Expansion Pak for GBA ExpLoader? (A) :Run, (B) :Cancel

My question are:

1. If I answer (A) does this make any changes to the config of the exansion pak?

2. I place the M3 Real back in will that auto work again like it does now or will ExpLoader always have to be used?

I am worried that if I use the loader then it will change smethign in the pak and it will not work properly with the M3 and it original software that comes with it.

Thanks in adavnce for any answers provided.


----------



## OSW (Apr 6, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> OSW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, interesting to know. thanks for the clarification Destructobot.

I don't have a cyclo, i had just assumed the same method would probably work as it did with other cards.


----------



## ACaed (Apr 7, 2008)

What does the "multisave" thing i the .ini file mean? Is it for GBA games that have multiple save slots or something? Do I need to have this enabled or disabled?

Can someone explain this to me? Thanks!


----------



## ichabod (Apr 13, 2008)

This is awesome thankyou!! You should make it so it can do gb and gbc games too! Also a serious question, could you make a version that is for the nintendo ds browser? So that when you use it the nds browser knows and recognizes the expansion pack you put in it!!? It would be awesome if you could do that!!


----------



## Krisando (Mar 27, 2009)

Cant find my slot 2


----------

